# Reelfoot Lake



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

Any fished or heard about Reelfoot Lake in Tennessee. I saw a couple ads in In-Fisherman and it sounded "ok". The prices seem fair but I don't know what to expect.


Jake


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Reelfoot is an awesome lake to fish. I go every year at least once if not twice. This year, my dad and a couple of friends went at the end of March and they did pretty good. I have reservations for Oct. 10-14. staying at Blue Bank Resort. They are great people over at Blue Bank and that is where I stay all the time. The prices are nice and cheap, an you definitely don't want to bring your boat unless you really know the lake. It is full of stumps and very hard on the prop.

If you get a chance I would definetly give it a shot!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

my dad used to tell me about duck hunting down there and every time he would see 3+lb crappie caught by someone, i've always wanted to fish it its supposed to be awesome


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice place for sure.depending on when you're going,there's great fishing for bass,big gills,big crappies and cats.cypress point is also a great place to stay,and good rates,nice rooms and boats,great service.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Pick the time of year according to the fish you want to catch. A group of us went there a while back and some of the guys were expecting to catch a boatload of crappies in late may. They were dissapointed big time. I was after those big gills and redears and did just fine. Other guys were tearing up the catfish. Not many with crappies tho. Bass fishing was just warming up then. But that was probably 5 years ago.


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

I will most likely be going near the end of August into early September. What types of fish should I target?


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

What rutty said....good advice and recommendations.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Skizzy Rotum said:


> I will most likely be going near the end of August into early September. What types of fish should I target?



That is probably one of the worst times to go to Realfoot IMO. you are a little to late to hit the peak of anything and too early for when the fish start to turn on again after it starts to get cold. That is why I go late march early april and then again the second week of October. 

Here is a link to Jackie's (a guide on the lake usually working out of BlueBank Resort) fishing report. you can go back to last year and see the reports for that time of year. Late August he doesn't even report anything because the fishing is so bad.
http://www.reelfoot.com/fishing_report.htm

Good Luck on whenever you decide to go. It is a great experience and a beutiful place to fish and see all the cypress tress all around you in the lake.


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah, October is a better time for me, It will be my 1 year wedding anniversary, I wonder if she is down for this .... Thanks all for the help.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

let me know when you book your trip. I will be down there Oct. 11-14th.


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

The 14th will be my one year wedding anniversary so hopefully I can convice the wife to throw this into the mix.


Jake


----------

